# December Contest - ASHOP | LIGHTNING FAST ANABOLICS | PUREPEP.COM



## AnaSCI

*DECEMBER XMAS CONTEST - SPONSORED BY: ASHOP | LIGHTNING FAST ANABOLICS | PUREPEP.COM​*
*CONTEST: A post # has been chosen - Whoever lands on that post # is the WINNER!!​*
*DECEMBER XMAS CONTEST RULE(S)​*
*1) You MUST have at least 100 QUALITY posts to be able to enter the contest.
2) You are only allowed to make 5 posts in the thread per day and the posts cannot be back-to-back. You MUST let at least one other member make a post before posting again.
3) NO nudity is allowed in pictures posted in the contest. Please keep that type of content in the Adult Forum.
4) Any person(s) caught breaking the rules will be banned from the present contest and will also be disqualified from the following contest!!*

*DECEMBER XMAS CONTEST PRIZE(S)​*
*$200 FREE ORDER FROM ASHOP!!

12 VIAL COMPLETE CYCLE FROM LIGHTNING FAST ANABOLICS!!

2 MELANOTAN II & 4 GHRP-6 FROM PUREPEP.COM!!​*
*Disclaimer: Please be sure to check the laws in your respected country before entering contests. AnaSCI.org, it's staff and/or it's sponsors will not be held liable for any wrong doings that you partake in. All AnaSCI Sponsors are operating in countries where it is legal to partake in the businesses that they do.*


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## WTHagain1

Whoa damn! This is the one for me!


----------



## Big-John

2 yeah it's a big one...


----------



## IRONFIST

1


----------



## formula1069

One


----------



## srd1

Sweet contest .....one


----------



## IRONFIST

2


----------



## kubes

1


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## kubes

2


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## kubes

3


----------



## vikingquest

One. Nice haul here. Very generous of the sponsors.


----------



## Gj

1


----------



## kubes

4 very cool contest


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## kubes

5


----------



## Magnus82

Great contest guys!


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## Ironbuilt

Thanks LF , AShop, and Pure Pep..great sponsors great contest..


----------



## BIG D

1


----------



## Daniel11

1. Anasci bringing it for December with some big goodies from some great sponsors.  

Let it snow!!!


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## formula1069

2


----------



## Daniel11

2.


----------



## PRIDE

Great way to end out the year!!!


----------



## joshck

1


----------



## vikingquest

2


----------



## ProFIT

:action-smiley-055:


----------



## srd1

Two


----------



## ProFIT

:sFun_TVtrouble:


----------



## joshck

2


----------



## vikingquest

3


----------



## Daniel11

3


----------



## AtomAnt

Holy shit! What a contest!!!!


----------



## ProFIT

:Smilies_Angry_RantB


----------



## joshck

3


----------



## formula1069

Three


----------



## ProFIT

:sFi_chucks2::sFi_punch::sFi_slapfight:


----------



## vikingquest

4


----------



## The Grim Repper

1. Very generous contest offering by our sponsors!  Thanks and best of luck to everyone!
Grim


----------



## BIG D

7


----------



## Nattydread

2


----------



## Magnus82

2


----------



## Daniel11

4


----------



## AnaSCI

Make sure to check out the 12th issue of the AnaSCI Newsletter! Share it on any other boards it is not already posted on! Thank you

http://www.anasci.org/vB/anasci-newsletters/34140-anasci-newsletter-issue-12-a.html#post206826


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## ripped358

5


----------



## Ironbuilt

Yetty snowboarding or should I say crashing today. ?  
Got a turkey leg in my backpack as cushion.. Aloha..


----------



## jacked391

Lol thought that was u on new commercial. U see that yet yetti.


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## jacked391

yo ib


----------



## joshck

3


----------



## Daniel11

5.  Between leg sets


----------



## BigBob

Just when i thought things couldnt get better! Great Contest!


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## BIG D

1


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## zman12

1


----------



## Magnus82

3


----------



## zman12

2


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## zman12

3


----------



## Magnus82

4

4


----------



## d2r2ddd

3


----------



## Magnus82




----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## joshck

4


----------



## d2r2ddd

4


----------



## Slate23

Awesome contest


----------



## Phoe2006

1


----------



## Slate23

2


----------



## Ironbuilt

Slate do u snow board that 6+ foot frame of yours?  Lets go.
Snows good..


----------



## Slate23

Haha. No snow boarding for me. I'm quite sure I would kill myself. I would love to try surfing but then my wife would kill me.


----------



## Phoe2006

2 off topic but here's a little info next time u need am ice pack


----------



## swolesearcher

1


----------



## BigBob

Uno


----------



## kubes

1


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## Slate23

4


----------



## LastChance

1


----------



## kubes

2


----------



## LastChance

2


----------



## kubes

3


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## kubes

4


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## LastChance

3


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## LastChance

4


----------



## BIG D

1


----------



## zman12

1


----------



## LastChance

5


----------



## AtomAnt

1


----------



## Slate23

5


----------



## kubes

5


----------



## joshck

1


----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## The Grim Repper

1. Mondays rot.  Oh well. LOL


----------



## vikingquest

1


----------



## Phoe2006

2


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## Phoe2006

3


----------



## ShortStop

1


----------



## BigBob

2


----------



## ShortStop

2


----------



## Magnus82




----------



## ShortStop

3


----------



## Daniel11

1.


----------



## ShortStop

4


----------



## joshck

2


----------



## ShortStop

5


----------



## Daniel11

2


----------



## The Grim Repper

Zwei.


----------



## g0hardorgohome

I'm in.


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## Flex2019

Wow nice contest.
1


----------



## srd1

One


----------



## chrisr116

3


----------



## g0hardorgohome

Anyone here who likes hex presses on chest days?


Hex press - YouTube







2nd


----------



## The Grim Repper

g0hardorgohome said:


> I'm in.



Actually, no man.  Sorry:



AnaSCI said:


> *DECEMBER XMAS CONTEST - SPONSORED BY: ASHOP | LIGHTNING FAST ANABOLICS | PUREPEP.COM​*
> *CONTEST: A post # has been chosen - Whoever lands on that post # is the WINNER!!​*
> *DECEMBER XMAS CONTEST RULE(S)​*
> *1) You MUST have at least 100 QUALITY posts to be able to enter the contest.
> *


----------



## swolesearcher

2


----------



## AtomAnt

2


----------



## Gj

1


----------



## Thunder46

3


----------



## srd1

Two


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## vikingquest

2


----------



## BIG D

cyber monday kids!


----------



## Daniel11

g0hardorgohome said:


> Anyone here who likes hex presses on chest days?
> 
> Hex press - YouTube
> 
> 2nd



Yes.  Although I always called them Champagnes.  I  use them at the end of a fly set when I am reposed out on DB flys, I squeeze the last little bit out with these.  Especially love them incline.


----------



## Nattydread

Two


----------



## joshck

3


----------



## srd1

Three


----------



## formula1069

1


----------



## srd1

Four


----------



## swolesearcher

3


----------



## swolesearcher

4


----------



## joshck

4


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## srd1

Fiver


----------



## BigBob

3


----------



## Daniel11

4


----------



## BigBob

What's up Daniel !!! I'm right behind ha....


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## BIG D

1


----------



## zman12

2


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## zman12

3


----------



## Thunder46

3


----------



## Jhezel

2


----------



## vikingquest

2


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## Daniel11

5


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## The Grim Repper

4.


----------



## Slate23

1


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## Slate23

2


----------



## Ironbuilt

What happened Saints fans? Is that rain in your eyes or tears of congradulation on  a    34- 7 loss?      Saints stuck in town overnite  too.. M i s e r y!


----------



## d2r2ddd

4


----------



## BigBob

1


----------



## Slate23

3


----------



## srd1

One


----------



## zman12

1


----------



## swolesearcher

1


----------



## Flex2019

1


----------



## kubes

1


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## kubes

2


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## joshck

1


----------



## kubes

3


----------



## Slate23

4


----------



## kubes

4


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## kubes

5


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## Slate23

5


----------



## Daniel11

1.


----------



## swolesearcher

2


----------



## The Grim Repper

1.


----------



## chrisr116

3


----------



## srd1

Two


----------



## chrisr116

4


----------



## LastChance

1


----------



## ShortStop

1


----------



## chrisr116

5


----------



## vikingquest

1


----------



## LastChance

2


----------



## Ironbuilt

You guys got low t i see.. no chicks ..  (*)(*)


----------



## Gj

1


----------



## LastChance

3 lol IB.  I'm at work.  If I start looking for pics to put on here.......well it could go bad lmao.


----------



## ShortStop

2


----------



## LastChance

4.  ShortStop to the rescue!


----------



## Jhezel

12


----------



## LastChance

5


----------



## ShortStop

3


----------



## swolesearcher

3


----------



## ShortStop

4


----------



## Phoe2006

1


----------



## ShortStop

5


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## sh00t

1


----------



## Iceman74

1... Finally


----------



## swolesearcher

4


----------



## Iceman74

*2*


----------



## Nattydread

2


----------



## xmen1234

1


----------



## Iceman74

*3*


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## Flex2019

2


----------



## Iceman74

*4*


----------



## srd1

Three


----------



## Iceman74

*5*

This hottie thinks it's _time_ for everyone to check out the awesome sponsors of this contest


----------



## xmen1234

2


----------



## AtomAnt

1


----------



## Flex2019

3


----------



## Jhezel

2


----------



## TheGift




----------



## BigBob

2


----------



## srd1

Four


----------



## TheGift

2


----------



## Daniel11

2.


----------



## srd1

Five


----------



## BIG D

1


----------



## TheGift

3


----------



## BigBob

3


----------



## TheGift

4


----------



## xmen1234

3


----------



## TheGift

5


----------



## BigBob

4


----------



## Flex2019

4


----------



## Daniel11

3.


----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## vikingquest

2


----------



## Daniel11

4.


----------



## BigBob

5


----------



## BIG D

7


----------



## zman12

2


----------



## The Grim Repper

2.


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## Slate23

1


----------



## Daniel11

5


----------



## Slate23

2


----------



## TheGift

1


----------



## Slate23

3


----------



## Jhezel

69


----------



## Ironbuilt

Winters here.. yuk!


----------



## Slate23

4.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Lol..hi slate..


----------



## BigBob

You guys dont sleep?


----------



## kubes

1


----------



## LastChance

1


----------



## kubes

2


----------



## LastChance

2.  Good morning Jim.


----------



## kubes

3. Good morning LC!


----------



## LastChance

3


----------



## srd1

One


----------



## LastChance

4


----------



## kubes

5


----------



## LastChance

5


----------



## kubes

4


----------



## Slate23

Hello IB. Staying warm?


----------



## moparfreak360

5


----------



## zman12

1


----------



## vikingquest

1


----------



## Flex2019

1


----------



## BIG D

1


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## Iceman74

*1*


----------



## Jhezel

72


----------



## Iceman74

*2*


----------



## swolesearcher

1


----------



## Daniel11

1.


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## xmen1234

1


----------



## chrisr116

2..


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## xmen1234

2


----------



## TheGift

2


----------



## Ironbuilt

Cold as ice causes hybernation of the temperature probe.


----------



## TheGift

3


----------



## Daniel11

2.


----------



## xmen1234

3


----------



## srd1

2


----------



## ShortStop

1


----------



## srd1

Three


----------



## Daniel11

3.


----------



## ShortStop

2


----------



## Gj

1


----------



## ShortStop

3


----------



## Gj

2


----------



## ShortStop

4


----------



## BigBob

2


----------



## jacked391

2


----------



## ShortStop

5


----------



## xmen1234

4


----------



## AtomAnt

1


----------



## Nattydread

2


----------



## BIG D

hump day


----------



## Daniel11

4


----------



## AtomAnt

2


----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## srd1

Four


----------



## xmen1234

5


----------



## sh00t

1


----------



## srd1

Five


----------



## joshck

1


----------



## Daniel11

5


----------



## BIG D

2


----------



## amateurmale

willy


----------



## BigBob

3


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## BigBob

Yo BigJohn how ya doin?!


----------



## jacked391

3


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## sh00t

2


----------



## Iceman74

*3*


----------



## joshck

2


----------



## Iceman74

*4*


----------



## zman12

2


----------



## Magnus82




----------



## Iceman74

*5*


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## BigBob

4


----------



## sh00t

3


----------



## zman12

3


----------



## sh00t

4 score


----------



## zman12

4


----------



## sh00t

High 5


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## Slate23

1


----------



## Jhezel

75


----------



## Ironbuilt

Hey slate long time no see.lol  24hrs..

Google earth update.: .* Assless chap sighting at chicago*  ..dont we got a team there psych?.


----------



## TheGift

1


----------



## Ironbuilt

Cant win if you are sleepin bigbob..!


----------



## Iceman74

*1*


----------



## srd1

Morning brothers ...one


----------



## LastChance

1


----------



## BigBob

Trying yoga. shit is tough. i thought i was.


----------



## LastChance

2 Good morning Yoga Bob lol


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## LastChance

3


----------



## BIG D

8


----------



## Slate23

2.


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## zman12

1


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## kubes

1


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## LastChance

4


----------



## kubes

2


----------



## Flex2019

1


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## LastChance

5


----------



## kubes

3


----------



## sh00t

Arnold is numero uno


----------



## kubes

4


----------



## sh00t

Dos XX


----------



## kubes

5


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## srd1

2


----------



## Daniel11

1. I like yoga.  Used to do it more.  Was nice.


----------



## srd1

Three


----------



## joshck

1


----------



## Iceman74

*2*


----------



## Jhezel

47


----------



## Iceman74

*3*


----------



## Daniel11

2


----------



## Slate23

3


----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## Iceman74

*4*


----------



## BigBob

2


----------



## Slate23

4


----------



## Iceman74

*5*


----------



## zman12

2


----------



## Gj

1


----------



## BigBob

2


----------



## Ironbuilt

Wow brah..


----------



## Gj

2


----------



## BigBob

4 brah


----------



## Gj

3


----------



## jacked391

Yo


----------



## BigBob

5


----------



## Flex2019

2


----------



## formula1069

1


----------



## ShortStop

1


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## ShortStop

2


----------



## Gj

4


----------



## ShortStop

3


----------



## TheGift

2


----------



## srd1

4


----------



## Phoe2006

1..


----------



## Daniel11

3.  I wish I could post pix from Tapatalk on here. Sheesh.


----------



## TheGift

3


----------



## AtomAnt

1


----------



## joshck

2


----------



## TheGift

4


----------



## sh00t

Three's a charm


----------



## ShortStop

4


----------



## TheGift

5


----------



## sh00t

Four score


----------



## ShortStop

5


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## sh00t

High 5


----------



## srd1

Five


----------



## joshck

3


----------



## BIG D

7


----------



## amateurmale

Booooo


----------



## zman12

3


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## Slate23

LAst


----------



## turbobusa

Great contest . One of you guys girls gonna be happy for the holidays...T


----------



## Phoe2006

Boom batman biatch 

 


Sorry couldn't resist lol


----------



## ProFIT




----------



## zman12

4


----------



## Nattydread

Two


----------



## Daniel11

4.  Damnit Phoe   You're fired.


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## Slate23

1


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## Iceman74

*1*


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## Jhezel

3


----------



## Slate23

2


----------



## sh00t

1


----------



## amateurmale

Yuuuppp!


----------



## sh00t

2


----------



## jacked391

1


----------



## sh00t

3


----------



## BigBob

1


----------



## kubes

1 god morning bob


----------



## srd1

One


----------



## LastChance

1


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## kubes

2


----------



## chrisr116

2- another day in the salt mines


----------



## kubes

3


----------



## LastChance

2


----------



## kubes

4


----------



## LastChance

3


----------



## Slate23

3


----------



## kubes

5


----------



## LastChance

4


----------



## Phoe2006

1


----------



## chrisr116

3


----------



## LastChance

5


----------



## Iceman74

*2*


----------



## zman12

1


----------



## BigBob

Good morning Guys! Nice one Iceman


----------



## BIG D

1


----------



## sh00t

Hodor, Hodor, Hodor


----------



## Iceman74

*3*


----------



## sh00t

4


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## vikingquest

1


----------



## swolesearcher

1


----------



## Daniel11

1.


----------



## Iceman74

*4*


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## srd1

Yup


----------



## xmen1234

1


----------



## Flex2019

1


----------



## Slate23

4


----------



## xmen1234

2


----------



## Flex2019

2


----------



## swolesearcher

2


----------



## xmen1234

3


----------



## BIG D

Friday!


----------



## Slate23

5


----------



## swolesearcher

3


----------



## Nattydread

2


----------



## xmen1234

4


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## Flex2019

3


----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## sh00t

5


----------



## Ironbuilt

Got Dr trt today!!  Shots a cyp on the house..


----------



## ShortStop

1


----------



## joshck

1


----------



## Elvia1023

1


----------



## ShortStop

2


----------



## srd1

4


----------



## ShortStop

3


----------



## joshck

2


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## Phoe2006

2


----------



## Daniel11

2.


----------



## srd1

Yup


----------



## Iceman74

*5*


----------



## Thunder46

3


----------



## ShortStop

4


----------



## Daniel11

2.  OmG iceman I'm about to fall into that picture


----------



## ShortStop

5..... I wonder if they squat


----------



## zman12

2


----------



## joshck

3


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## Iceman74

ShortStop said:


> 5..... I wonder if they squat



Hell yeah they do! And that looks like an "all you can eat buffet" to me!!! :headbang:


----------



## Daniel11

3. Women that squat make the world a better place


----------



## BIG D

7


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## zman12

3


----------



## amateurmale

Penis


----------



## Slate23

1


----------



## sh00t

1


----------



## Slate23

2


----------



## Ironbuilt

Lmfao. AM ↑  age 22..


----------



## sh00t

2


----------



## Slate23

3


----------



## sh00t

3


----------



## srd1

One


----------



## Daniel11

4


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## BigBob

1


----------



## Slate23

4


----------



## ShortStop

1 :love1:  Ahhh yes the morning dew


----------



## formula1069

One


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## ShortStop

LOL........ To funny!


----------



## chrisr116

3


----------



## kubes

1


----------



## ShortStop

3


----------



## Iceman74

*1*


----------



## kubes

2


----------



## Iceman74

*2*


----------



## kubes

3


----------



## ShortStop

4


----------



## Iceman74

*3*


----------



## kubes

3


----------



## ShortStop

5 Got mine in for the day


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## chrisr116

4


----------



## kubes

4


----------



## chrisr116

5


----------



## BigBob

2


----------



## kubes

5


----------



## Iceman74

*4*


----------



## Daniel11

5


----------



## Slate23

5


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## swolesearcher

1


----------



## Gj

1


----------



## zman12

1


----------



## LastChance

1


----------



## BIG D

It's my birthday!


----------



## LastChance

2 happy birthday man!


----------



## Iceman74

*5*


----------



## zman12

2


----------



## LastChance

3


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## LastChance

4


----------



## Daniel11

1


----------



## sh00t

BIG D said:


> It's my birthday!



Happy bday!
4


----------



## LastChance

5


----------



## Jhezel

3


----------



## srd1

2


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## chrisr116

5


----------



## joshck

1


----------



## BIG D

25


----------



## TheGift

1


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## TheGift

2


----------



## sh00t

Lucky #5


----------



## TheGift

sh00t said:


> lucky #5



3


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## zman12

3


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## Nattydread

2


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## zman12

4


----------



## srd1

Yup


----------



## BIG D

1


----------



## srd1

4


----------



## Daniel11

2


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## Phoe2006

1 happy bdsy big d


----------



## zman12

5


----------



## Daniel11

3


----------



## vikingquest

1


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## BIG D

1


----------



## BIG D

2


----------



## Thunder46

3


----------



## Jhezel

1


----------



## Phoe2006

2


----------



## amateurmale

slamm


----------



## Daniel11

4.  Ask for a spot?


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## Daniel11

5


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## Slate23

1


----------



## Iceman74

*1*


----------



## massivesam

Iwish I had 100 posts already !


----------



## Slate23

2


----------



## Iceman74

*2*



massivesam said:


> Iwish I had 100 posts already !



I believe you are disqualified just for posting that.


----------



## TheGift

1


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## srd1

1


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## BigBob

1


----------



## Slate23

3


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## BIG D

Hi


----------



## Slate23

Hello hello


----------



## srd1

2


----------



## kubes

1


----------



## Slate23

Last


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## kubes

2


----------



## BigBob

2


----------



## kubes

3


----------



## srd1

4


----------



## Jhezel

112


----------



## kubes

4


----------



## Iceman74

3


----------



## kubes

5


----------



## Iceman74

*4*


----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## BigBob

3


----------



## TheGift

1







[/img]


----------



## LastChance

1


----------



## TheGift

2


----------



## Iceman74

*5*


----------



## LastChance

2


----------



## Jhezel

711


----------



## LastChance

3


----------



## TheGift

3


----------



## LastChance

4


----------



## TheGift

4


----------



## LastChance

5


----------



## TheGift

*5*


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## Daniel11

1. WTf happened eatlier


----------



## srd1

5


----------



## BIG D

7


----------



## Jhezel

15


----------



## Daniel11

2


----------



## Nattydread

2


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## Daniel11

3


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## Daniel11

4


----------



## zman12

1


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## Daniel11

5.


----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## zman12

2


----------



## Phoe2006




----------



## d2r2ddd

3


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## Slate23

1


----------



## drpepper2124




----------



## Slate23

2


----------



## drpepper2124

2


----------



## Slate23

3


----------



## Ironbuilt

Happy birthday big D..how old?


----------



## Slate23

4. Hey there IB


----------



## Ironbuilt

Heyyy!   Dam Seahawks..  im the new bald Shawn white on a snowboard.. Half pipe specialist with bruises to show
Mt hood , slate, has good groomed hills.


----------



## BigBob

Good morning


----------



## formula1069

1


----------



## srd1

1


----------



## Slate23

I was at Timberline earlier this year for a wedding. Beautiful place


----------



## LastChance

1


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## LastChance

2


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## kubes

1


----------



## srd1

2


----------



## LastChance

3


----------



## kubes

2


----------



## chrisr116

3


----------



## Iceman74

*1*


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## kubes

3


----------



## BIG D

1


----------



## kubes

4


----------



## chrisr116

3


----------



## Iceman74

2


----------



## chrisr116

4


----------



## Flex2019

1


----------



## Gj

1


----------



## chrisr116

5


----------



## Daniel11

1


----------



## kubes

5


----------



## sh00t

1


----------



## LastChance

4


----------



## sh00t

2


----------



## Cornedbeefhash

Yeah!


----------



## LastChance

5


----------



## Daniel11

2


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## Iceman74

3


----------



## formula1069

2


----------



## BigBob

2


----------



## sh00t

3


----------



## TheGift

1


----------



## amateurmale

Shnitzel


----------



## srd1

3


----------



## TheGift

2


----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## Flex2019

2


----------



## TheGift

3


----------



## BIG D

1


----------



## drpepper2124

1


----------



## formula1069

3


----------



## Nattydread

2


----------



## drpepper2124

2


----------



## Gj

2


----------



## BigBob

3


----------



## Flex2019

3


----------



## Ironbuilt

13-24 bears


----------



## Daniel11

3


----------



## sh00t

4


----------



## BigBob

4


----------



## srd1

5


----------



## BigBob

5


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## AtomAnt

1


----------



## sh00t

5


----------



## Daniel11

4


----------



## TheGift

4


----------



## zman12

1


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## zman12

2


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## Phoe2006




----------



## drpepper2124

3


----------



## BIG D

7


----------



## zman12

3


----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## TheGift

5


----------



## d2r2ddd

3


----------



## drpepper2124

4


----------



## d2r2ddd

4


----------



## drpepper2124

5


----------



## d2r2ddd

5


----------



## Iceman74

*1*

My eyes are beginning to slant after all the sexy, Asian girls!!!1


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## Iceman74

Nattydread said:


> 4



You lucky dog!!! You are in Cali and I am in Ohio, so I couldn't get my last two posts in. 

Oh well, I guess this is number 2.


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## Iceman74

*3*



Nattydread said:


> 5



You're welcome, Natty!


----------



## TheGift

1


----------



## Iceman74

*4*

If I don't get this, I hope my buddy, Natty does! :headbang:


----------



## Slate23

Ironbuilt said:


> 13-24 bears



You were pretty close haha


----------



## TheGift

2


----------



## Ironbuilt

TheGift said:


> 2



LMAO.. " gut shot".   


Slate I about had it  ! Dam..


----------



## drpepper2124

1


----------



## TheGift

3


----------



## BigBob

1


----------



## Slate23

2


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## BigBob

2


----------



## Phoe2006

1


----------



## srd1

One


----------



## LastChance

1


----------



## kubes

1


----------



## Iceman74

5


----------



## LastChance

2


----------



## Slate23

3


----------



## LastChance

3


----------



## BIG D

1


----------



## LastChance

4


----------



## kubes

2


----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## kubes

3


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## Flex2019

Happy Tuesday!!


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## kubes

4


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## kubes

5


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## LastChance

5


----------



## sh00t

1


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## Magnus82

1


----------



## chrisr116

3


----------



## BigBob

2


----------



## Jhezel

1


----------



## chrisr116

4


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## Daniel11

1.  Time to get this party rolling.  Oh yeah it's Tuesday.  Wut?


----------



## Nattydread

Two


----------



## Flex2019

2


----------



## Daniel11

2.


----------



## Ironbuilt

36°     what temp are you guys?


----------



## sh00t

14 F this am


----------



## Slate23

4


----------



## srd1

Three


----------



## amateurmale

80 degrees....Florida bitches.


----------



## Daniel11

98.7 usually.


----------



## srd1

4


----------



## Jhezel

3


----------



## Thunder46

3


----------



## srd1

5


----------



## Flex2019

3


----------



## sh00t

3


----------



## drpepper2124

Nattydread said:


> Uno



yowza where can i find her i want more


----------



## drpepper2124

25 degrees


----------



## sh00t

4


----------



## Phoe2006




----------



## Ironbuilt

Cute lil' thang. ↑   32°


----------



## Slate23

I second that. 39*


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## sh00t

5


----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## Ironbuilt

I see d2 woke up....


----------



## zman12

1


----------



## d2r2ddd

3


----------



## BIG D

7


----------



## d2r2ddd

4


----------



## Daniel11

4


----------



## zman12

2


----------



## Daniel11

5


----------



## zman12

3


----------



## d2r2ddd

5


----------



## drpepper2124

5


----------



## TheGift

4


----------



## Magnus82

1


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## Iceman74

1


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## jacked391

Yum


----------



## Iceman74

2


----------



## TheGift

5


----------



## jacked391

:d


----------



## Slate23

1


----------



## Jhezel

1


----------



## Ironbuilt

You guys watch the Victoria  Secret show at 10pm ?..ohh la la 
.I sat 3 ft from a 50" TV..  sweet cheeseus.


----------



## sh00t

1


----------



## Slate23

2.


----------



## jacked391

Money


----------



## BigBob

Sweet ^^^^^^^^^^Ass


----------



## kubes

1


----------



## srd1

Uno


----------



## kubes

2


----------



## LastChance

1


----------



## Slate23

3


----------



## LastChance

2


----------



## Daniel11

1. Can't sleep.  FML


----------



## LastChance

3


----------



## kubes

3


----------



## BIG D

happy hump day


----------



## kubes

4


----------



## srd1

2


----------



## LastChance

4


----------



## kubes

5


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## sh00t

2


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## sh00t

3


----------



## Daniel11

2.  Awake sgain


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## BigBob

2


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## Daniel11

3.


----------



## sh00t

4


----------



## AtomAnt

1


----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## Ironbuilt

Good morning T46 and Atom.


----------



## Slate23

4


----------



## joshck

1


----------



## AtomAnt

2


----------



## Daniel11

4


----------



## ProFIT

:action-smiley-060:


----------



## sh00t

5


----------



## BigBob

3


----------



## Thunder46

3


----------



## srd1

3


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## Gj

1


----------



## formula1069

1


----------



## Gj

2


----------



## BigBob

4


----------



## Iceman74

3


----------



## MightyJohn

1...getting here late what a prize this month


----------



## Iceman74

4


----------



## joshck

2


----------



## Iceman74

5


----------



## MightyJohn

2


----------



## joshck

3


----------



## Nattydread

2


----------



## amateurmale

000


----------



## Magnus82

1


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## Jhezel

7


----------



## joshck

4


----------



## Jhezel

5


----------



## MightyJohn

3


----------



## zman12

1


----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## d2r2ddd

3


----------



## zman12

2


----------



## d2r2ddd

4


----------



## Slate23

5


----------



## zman12

3


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## jacked391

:naughty1:


----------



## Nattydread

4 damn jacked I'm in love with that ass


----------



## Slate23

1


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## Ironbuilt

4 ft a snow in da hills.. grab a snowmobile and pm me..


----------



## Phoe2006

View attachment 9755


----------



## Slate23

2


----------



## sh00t

1


----------



## BigBob

Love asian chicks first thing in the morning


----------



## srd1

1


----------



## LastChance

1


----------



## kubes

1


----------



## zman12

1


----------



## kubes

2


----------



## LastChance

2


----------



## BIG D

1


----------



## LastChance

3


----------



## kubes

3


----------



## LastChance

4


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## LastChance

5


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## kubes

4


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## kubes

5


----------



## Flex2019

1


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## sh00t

2


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## Jhezel

4


----------



## Daniel11

Missed one


----------



## amateurmale

1


----------



## BigBob

2


----------



## Ironbuilt

Deep snow down yonder...yuk


----------



## Thunder46

2 really want to win this one it would be a merry merry Christmas


----------



## srd1

2


----------



## Daniel11

2.  Win big and start the new year off on a high note


----------



## Slate23

3


----------



## Ironbuilt

Daniel11 said:


> 2.  Win big and start the new year off on a high note



You will be napping so bag the idea.


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## Slate23

4. How ya doing IB? What did you work out today?


----------



## Flex2019

2


----------



## BIG D

7


----------



## Slate23

5


----------



## Nattydread

Two


----------



## drpepper2124

q1


----------



## Thunder46

3


----------



## BIG D

1


----------



## sh00t

3


----------



## swolesearcher

1


----------



## Iceman74

1


----------



## swolesearcher

2


----------



## swolesearcher

3


----------



## electrickettle6

1


----------



## Iceman74

2


----------



## drpepper2124

w2


----------



## sh00t

980 and its only the 12th...lol, awesome!
4


----------



## MightyJohn

1


----------



## BigBob

3


----------



## Iceman74

3


----------



## swolesearcher

4


----------



## sh00t

5


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## Ironbuilt

Slate23 said:


> 4. How ya doing IB? What did you work out today?



Man its wet.. saw the blood mobile and stopped in to drop a pint in trade for cookies and Gatorade..l

December is a needed month for blood donations so gift some random soul some of your soul.. beat my 6 min donate a pint time and win a prize. Thanks I love to watch
It flow .. I'm A-  what are u guys?


----------



## Ironbuilt

Slate23 said:


> 4. How ya doing IB? What did you work out today?



Man its wet.. saw the blood mobile and stopped in to drop a pint in trade for cookies and Gatorade..l

December is a needed month for blood donations so gift some random soul some of your soul.. beat my 6 min donate a pint time and win a prize. Thanks I love to watch
It flow .. I'm A-  what are u guys?


----------



## Ironbuilt

Lol my bad.   ↑


----------



## Iceman74

4


----------



## srd1

4


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## MightyJohn

2


----------



## srd1

Five


----------



## MightyJohn

3


----------



## zman12

2


----------



## BIG D

3


----------



## joshck

1


----------



## zman12

3


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## Iceman74

5


----------



## Daniel11

Ironbuilt said:


> You will be napping so bag the idea.



3. It's a good point.  Watch me nap it to win it!!


----------



## TheGift

1


----------



## Slate23

1


----------



## Iceman74

1


----------



## TheGift

1


----------



## Ironbuilt

#1003.. Craziest yoga move I've ever seen. Is that called a clam bake?


----------



## BigBob

1


----------



## kubes

1


----------



## Slate23

2


----------



## srd1

1


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## Slate23

Ironbuilt said:


> #1003.. Craziest yoga move I've ever seen. Is that called a clam bake?



I think the movie is called "Fart Lovers 3"


----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## BigBob

3


----------



## LastChance

1


----------



## kubes

2


----------



## LastChance

2


----------



## zman12

1


----------



## LastChance

3


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## LastChance

4


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## LastChance

5


----------



## kubes

3


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## kubes

4


----------



## Slate23

4


----------



## kubes

5


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## BigBob

2


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## Daniel11

1.  I want purple grape bubble gum now


----------



## sh00t

1


----------



## Daniel11

2


----------



## Iceman74

2


----------



## Thunder46

3


----------



## MightyJohn

1


----------



## Slate23

5


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## Ironbuilt

Hi Bella.. see you tonite honey.


----------



## Iceman74

3


----------



## Daniel11

3


----------



## MightyJohn

2


----------



## srd1

3


----------



## Jhezel

10


----------



## Daniel11

4


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## MightyJohn

3


----------



## Thunder46

4


----------



## AtomAnt

1


----------



## MightyJohn

4


----------



## Nattydread

2


----------



## joshck

1


----------



## MightyJohn

5


----------



## Iceman74

4


----------



## joshck

2


----------



## sh00t

2


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## srd1

4


----------



## Iceman74

5


----------



## Jhezel

9


----------



## zman12

3


----------



## Daniel11

5


----------



## sh00t

3


----------



## srd1

5


----------



## Phoe2006




----------



## Slate23

1


----------



## sh00t

1


----------



## Slate23

2


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## Slate23

3


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## Slate23

4


----------



## sh00t

2


----------



## Phoe2006




----------



## sh00t

3


----------



## Phoe2006




----------



## sh00t

4


----------



## Slate23

5


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## TheGift

1


----------



## Daniel11

1 can't sleep.


----------



## srd1

One


----------



## TheGift

2


----------



## BigBob

1


----------



## kubes

1


----------



## BigBob

:action-smiley-033:Good Morning Jim. Im gettin ready to shovel snow


----------



## kubes

2 morning bob our snow finally melted off


----------



## BIG D

1


----------



## BigBob

3


----------



## Iceman74

*1*


----------



## kubes

3


----------



## Daniel11

2. Damn iceman, now I'm thinking I need new training partners.


----------



## sh00t

Phoe2006 said:


> View attachment 9776


Jesus Tapdancin' Christ....who is this creature???????
5


----------



## kubes

4


----------



## Jhezel

8


----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## kubes

5


----------



## BigBob

4


----------



## Thunder46

3


----------



## Magnus82

1


----------



## Nattydread

Two


----------



## Iceman74

*2*


----------



## LastChance

1


----------



## zman12

1


----------



## srd1

4


----------



## BigBob

5


----------



## Magnus82

2


----------



## Iceman74

*3*


----------



## zman12

2


----------



## srd1

5


----------



## Daniel11

3.


----------



## Iceman74

4


----------



## LastChance

2


----------



## Thunder46

4


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## Daniel11

4


----------



## Jhezel

1


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## amateurmale

3


----------



## Iceman74

*5*


----------



## BIG D

Good nite


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## Magnus82

3


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## Daniel11

5


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## Slate23

1


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## Iceman74

1


----------



## Slate23

2


----------



## BigBob

1


----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## srd1

One


----------



## BigBob

2


----------



## kubes

1 good morning Bob


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## BigBob

Morning Jim! Whats up Big John. Have a great day fellas.


----------



## kubes

2


----------



## joshck

1


----------



## Iceman74

2


----------



## Daniel11

1. Sunday morning with blue balls.  Hmmm


----------



## kubes

3


----------



## Daniel11

2.


----------



## BigBob

4


----------



## LastChance

1


----------



## kubes

4


----------



## LastChance

2


----------



## kubes

5


----------



## LastChance

3


----------



## BIG D

1


----------



## Slate23

3


----------



## LastChance

4


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## LastChance

5


----------



## sh00t

1


----------



## zman12

1


----------



## Slate23

Da bears


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## zman12

2


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## Nattydread

2


----------



## sh00t

2


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## Iceman74

3


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## MightyJohn

1


----------



## zman12

3


----------



## BIG D

7


----------



## sh00t

3


----------



## Daniel11

3


----------



## MightyJohn

2


----------



## Daniel11

3


----------



## Iceman74

4


----------



## MightyJohn

3


----------



## srd1

Yo


----------



## Daniel11

I dunno what the f$&@ happened but this is 5


----------



## Slate23

5


----------



## drpepper2124

1


----------



## BigBob

5


----------



## ProFIT

:sAng_explosive:


----------



## MightyJohn

4


----------



## ProFIT

:sFun_ridinghorse:


----------



## Thunder46

3


----------



## Elvia1023




----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## Jhezel

1


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## zman12

4


----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## Iceman74

5


----------



## zman12

5


----------



## d2r2ddd

3


----------



## sh00t

4


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## drpepper2124

2


----------



## sh00t

5


----------



## drpepper2124

3


----------



## Elvia1023

2


----------



## Magnus82

1


----------



## d2r2ddd

4


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## TheGift

2


----------



## joshck

2


----------



## Jhezel

1


----------



## joshck

3


----------



## TheGift

3


----------



## Magnus82

2


----------



## drpepper2124

4


----------



## Slate23

1


----------



## TheGift

1


----------



## Slate23

Da bears


----------



## TheGift

2


----------



## sh00t

1


----------



## Slate23

3


----------



## BigBob

1


----------



## Slate23

4


----------



## srd1

One


----------



## LastChance

1


----------



## Iceman74

1


----------



## LastChance

2


----------



## zman12

1


----------



## LastChance

3


----------



## zman12

2


----------



## kubes

1


----------



## LastChance

4


----------



## kubes

2


----------



## LastChance

5


----------



## Slate23

5


----------



## kubes

3


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## kubes

4


----------



## sh00t

2


----------



## Iceman74

2


----------



## joshck

1


----------



## kubes

5


----------



## BigBob

2


----------



## sh00t

3


----------



## BigBob

3


----------



## MightyJohn

1


----------



## srd1

2


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## BigBob

4


----------



## sh00t

4


----------



## MightyJohn

2


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## Jhezel

1


----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## sh00t

5


----------



## BIG D

1


----------



## Iceman74

3


----------



## MightyJohn

3


----------



## swolesearcher

1


----------



## Nattydread

Two


----------



## formula1069

1


----------



## Iceman74

4


----------



## swolesearcher

2


----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## srd1

4


----------



## Magnus82

1


----------



## swolesearcher

3


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## BIG D

7


----------



## BigBob

5


----------



## Iceman74

5


----------



## Magnus82

2


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## Magnus82

3


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## Elvia1023

1


----------



## Phoe2006

Bacon...,............


----------



## zman12

4


----------



## Daniel11

Starting late.  1


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## zman12

5


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## MightyJohn

4


----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## Jhezel

1


----------



## Magnus82

3


----------



## sh00t

1


----------



## joshck

1


----------



## Iceman74

*1*


----------



## Slate23

1


----------



## sh00t

2


----------



## Slate23

2 baba booey


----------



## TheGift

1


----------



## sh00t

3


----------



## Slate23

3


----------



## kubes

1


----------



## BigBob

Good Morning Jim. Snow again today!


----------



## swolesearcher

1


----------



## kubes

Good morning Bob! Ours melted away  2


----------



## srd1

1


----------



## kubes

3


----------



## zman12

1


----------



## Phoe2006

1


----------



## LastChance

1


----------



## kubes

4


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## LastChance

2


----------



## kubes

5


----------



## BIG D

1


----------



## LastChance

3


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## LastChance

4


----------



## Iceman74

2


----------



## LastChance

5


----------



## Flex2019

1


----------



## BigBob

2 Crazy NYC Drivers and a few inches of snow and BAM.


----------



## Slate23

4


----------



## drpepper2124

1


----------



## amateurmale

3


----------



## formula1069

1


----------



## srd1

2


----------



## Thunder46

3


----------



## Iceman74

3


----------



## Flex2019

2


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## Jhezel

1


----------



## Daniel11

1


----------



## MightyJohn

1


----------



## BigBob

3


----------



## MightyJohn

2


----------



## BIG D

1


----------



## swolesearcher

3


----------



## amateurmale

4


----------



## srd1

3


----------



## swolesearcher

4


----------



## BigBob

4


----------



## MightyJohn

3


----------



## sh00t

4


----------



## Daniel11

2


----------



## swolesearcher

5


----------



## MightyJohn

4


----------



## srd1

4


----------



## Slate23

5


----------



## srd1

5


----------



## sh00t

5


----------



## Flex2019

3


----------



## Iceman74

4


----------



## CM

been a while, 1350 sounds good


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## Iceman74

5


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## drpepper2124

1


----------



## Magnus82

1


----------



## Daniel11

3


----------



## Jhezel

5


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## zman12

3


----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## Nattydread

2


----------



## drpepper2124

3


----------



## zman12

4


----------



## d2r2ddd

3


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## d2r2ddd

4


----------



## zman12

5


----------



## d2r2ddd

5


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## MightyJohn

5


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## Iceman74

1


----------



## joshck

1


----------



## Slate23

1


----------



## TheGift

1


----------



## Slate23

Thanks for that Gift. We seem to like the same type of women.


----------



## BigBob

1 I Love Them All


----------



## kubes

1


----------



## srd1

Good morning gentlemen.


----------



## BigBob

Good Morning. I love cold weather training.


----------



## Slate23

3


----------



## kubes

2


----------



## LastChance

1


----------



## kubes

3


----------



## LastChance

2


----------



## BigBob

3


----------



## LastChance

3 Good morning fellas!


----------



## zman12

1


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## Slate23

4


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## kubes

4 morning Bob!


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## LastChance

4


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## zman12

2


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## LastChance

5


----------



## kubes

5


----------



## BIG D

7


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## Iceman74

2


----------



## amateurmale

1


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## Phoe2006

Well today's the day............ Find out if I get thus bugger house plus my gals 5 days late thus would be the best Christmas gift ever.  Other than winning this contests lol jk love y'all bro's and SIS's. Gonna make this a super day js








Sorry couldn't resist eventhough the new batman game for Xbox one looks bad ass 



And a funny one to go out for my first post of the day


----------



## chrisr116

3


----------



## Slate23

5


----------



## BigBob

Ouch my eyeballs. 4


----------



## chrisr116

4


----------



## drpepper2124

1


----------



## Gj

1


----------



## Daniel11

1 what's happening in here?


----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## Iceman74

3


----------



## srd1

2


----------



## zman12

3


----------



## xmen1234

1


----------



## Flex2019

1


----------



## Daniel11

2


----------



## Jhezel

2


----------



## TheGift

2


----------



## Daniel11

3. Is that real life


----------



## AtomAnt

1


----------



## The Grim Repper

1.  Checking in to win!


----------



## AtomAnt

I graduated with my Masters yesterday...


----------



## MightyJohn

2


----------



## BIG D

apples make me poop


----------



## drpepper2124

2


----------



## TheGift

3


----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## MightyJohn

3


----------



## amateurmale

Slam


----------



## TheGift

4


----------



## Nattydread

AtomAnt said:


> I graduated with my Masters yesterday...



Congrats atom!

Uno


----------



## The Grim Repper

AtomAnt said:


> I graduated with my Masters yesterday...




2.
Congratulations brother!!


----------



## srd1

AtomAnt said:


> I graduated with my Masters yesterday...



Thats awsome atom!!! Brains and braun the total package brother!


----------



## drpepper2124

3


----------



## MightyJohn

4


----------



## srd1

4


----------



## xmen1234

2


----------



## Iceman74

4


----------



## AtomAnt

Thanks guys



srd1 said:


> Thats awsome atom!!! Brains and braun the total package brother!



Braun - with a U is the shaving company
Brawn - means strength 

lol


----------



## Flex2019

2


----------



## srd1

AtomAnt said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> 
> 
> Braun - with a U is the shaving company
> Brawn - means strength
> 
> lol


Sorry bro burning on about 6 hours of sleep for the last two days gotta love tren.
on a side note do you own a "braun" razor? Lol


----------



## sh00t

1


----------



## BigBob

5


----------



## Nattydread

2


----------



## Jhezel

5


----------



## Daniel11

4 holy shit those Gifs are amazing.


----------



## amateurmale

K


----------



## Daniel11

5.


----------



## drpepper2124

4


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## Iceman74

5


----------



## Elvia1023




----------



## Thunder46

4


----------



## Elvia1023




----------



## zman12

4


----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## sh00t

2


----------



## d2r2ddd

3


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## sh00t

3


----------



## Iceman74

*1*


----------



## sh00t

4


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## sh00t

5


----------



## Slate23

1


----------



## drpepper2124

1


----------



## BigBob

Another Fuckin Glorious Day!


----------



## swolesearcher

good morning anasci


----------



## BigBob

Morning Mofo


----------



## srd1

Good morning!


----------



## LastChance

1


----------



## Slate23

2


----------



## LastChance

2


----------



## zman12

1


----------



## BigBob

3


----------



## LastChance

3


----------



## swolesearcher

2


----------



## LastChance

4


----------



## kubes

1


----------



## BIG D

1


----------



## kubes

2


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## kubes

3


----------



## Flex2019

1


----------



## sh00t

1


----------



## LastChance

5


----------



## amateurmale

1


----------



## Iceman74

*2*


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## Daniel11

1


----------



## sh00t

2


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## kubes

4


----------



## chrisr116

3


----------



## Gj

1


----------



## chrisr116

4


----------



## Iceman74

3


----------



## kubes

5


----------



## Phoe2006

1


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## Phoe2006

Strike 2 on the preganacy


----------



## MightyJohn

1


----------



## Daniel11

2


----------



## chrisr116

5


----------



## swolesearcher

3


----------



## AtomAnt

srd1 said:


> Sorry bro burning on about 6 hours of sleep for the last two days gotta love tren.
> on a side note do you own a "braun" razor? Lol



That's more sleep than I've seen all semester... well in all honesty, I sleep 3-4 hours per night... Probably not the healthiest thing.  Hopefully now that school is done I start sleeping more.  

I got one as a gift but I don't it.  I am pretty sure it is a braun.  I am 27 and I just started shaving last year... The joy of spending your entire 20s battling doctors who won't put you on TRT when you have a legit need (prior to any usage).


----------



## Slate23

3


----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## Jhezel

8


----------



## MightyJohn

2


----------



## Flex2019

2


----------



## xmen1234

1


----------



## Thunder46

3


----------



## sh00t

3


----------



## MightyJohn

3


----------



## xmen1234

2


----------



## swolesearcher

4


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## MightyJohn

4


----------



## Jhezel

1


----------



## formula1069

1


----------



## srd1

2


----------



## xmen1234

3


----------



## swolesearcher

5


----------



## BIG D

gym time


----------



## Flex2019

3


----------



## Slate23

4


----------



## amateurmale

Phil Robertson is the man!


----------



## MightyJohn

5


----------



## Flex2019

4


----------



## Phoe2006

3


----------



## sh00t

4


----------



## srd1

3


----------



## Iceman74

4


----------



## Nattydread

2


----------



## Iceman74

5


----------



## srd1

4


----------



## Elvia1023




----------



## Magnus82

1


----------



## Daniel11

nattydread said:


> 2



3


----------



## Magnus82

2


----------



## Slate23

5


----------



## Magnus82

3


----------



## zman12

2


----------



## BIG D

7


----------



## Magnus82

4


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## Magnus82

Done.


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## zman12

3


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## amateurmale

foe


----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## zman12

4


----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## d2r2ddd

4


----------



## sh00t

5


----------



## Iceman74

1


----------



## Slate23

1


----------



## srd1

1


----------



## Slate23

2


----------



## BigBob

1


----------



## kubes

1


----------



## LastChance

1


----------



## kubes

2


----------



## LastChance

2


----------



## kubes

3


----------



## LastChance

3


----------



## sh00t

1


----------



## Slate23

3


----------



## LastChance

4


----------



## BigBob

2


----------



## zman12

1


----------



## LastChance

5


----------



## sh00t

2


----------



## zman12

2


----------



## kubes

4


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## BIG D

1


----------



## kubes

5


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## BigBob

3


----------



## Iceman74

2


----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## Daniel11

1


----------



## Phoe2006

1


----------



## Daniel11

2. Wait a minute I know that girl from somewhere.


----------



## amateurmale

1


----------



## MightyJohn

1


----------



## Nattydread

1


----------



## MightyJohn

2


----------



## Thunder46

3


----------



## Daniel11

3


----------



## MightyJohn

3


----------



## Iceman74

3


----------



## xmen1234

1


----------



## srd1

2


----------



## Phoe2006

2


----------



## Iceman74

*4*

Leanna Decker ^^^^^^ :headbang:


----------



## BIG D

7


----------



## Jhezel

1


----------



## MightyJohn

4


----------



## Slate23

4


----------



## AtomAnt

1


----------



## srd1

3


----------



## Slate23

5


----------



## Magnus82

1View attachment 9813


----------



## MightyJohn

5


----------



## Daniel11

4


----------



## Iceman74

5


----------



## Nattydread

2


----------



## Magnus82

2


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## Phoe2006

3


----------



## joshck

1


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## zman12

3


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## sh00t

3


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## drpepper2124

1


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## sh00t

4


----------



## zman12

4


----------



## sh00t

5


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## Magnus82

3


----------



## Daniel11

5.


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## Iceman74

1


----------



## Slate23

1


----------



## Jhezel

1


----------



## Slate23

2


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## drpepper2124

1


----------



## Slate23

3


----------



## Ironbuilt

Hi guys.. Dads back ..


----------



## kubes

1


----------



## Ironbuilt

Goodmorning Jim!


----------



## Iceman74

2


----------



## srd1

1


----------



## kubes

Ironbuilt said:


> Goodmorning Jim!



2 good morning IB!


----------



## BigBob

Hey Pop where you been?


----------



## kubes

3 good morning Bob!


----------



## Phoe2006

1


----------



## BigBob

Hey Jim! 
Thanks Phoe. Shes so.pretty:lov:love1:e1::love1:


----------



## Slate23

4. Welcome back IB. I heard you got lost in the Congo. Good to have u back


----------



## BigBob

3


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## kubes

4


----------



## Iceman74

3


----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## kubes

5


----------



## srd1

2


----------



## Slate23

5


----------



## Gj

1


----------



## BigBob

4


----------



## BIG D

Hi


----------



## DaveWallerCB

1


----------



## Thunder46

3


----------



## zman12

1


----------



## DaveWallerCB

2


----------



## drpepper2124

2


----------



## zman12

2


----------



## BigBob

5


----------



## DaveWallerCB

3


----------



## srd1

3


----------



## Ironbuilt

Holy shit Waller appears from the undeground! Welcome back lol. Gotta love those Seahawks!!  Yess sir..  

I Was outa town and outa sorts persay bigbob..


----------



## Iceman74

4


----------



## MightyJohn

uno


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## Magnus82




----------



## Thunder46

4


----------



## MightyJohn

2


----------



## Ironbuilt

Wow those melted ice off my popsicle.. 

I'm swooping in to win this.. sorry y'all


----------



## Iceman74

5


----------



## Daniel11

1.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Whoa ice man postin quick..

Who scared all the women off?..lol.


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## Phoe2006

2


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## Daniel11

2


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## Phoe2006

3


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## MightyJohn

3


----------



## Nattydread

2


----------



## DaveWallerCB

4


----------



## Jhezel

55


----------



## Daniel11

3


----------



## The Grim Repper

1


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## zman12

1


----------



## Magnus82




----------



## drpepper2124

4


----------



## joshck

2


----------



## zman12

4


----------



## Magnus82




----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## Slate23

1


----------



## Daniel11

4


----------



## Iceman74

1


----------



## Daniel11

5


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## Slate23

Why can't that be going on in my gym?^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Magnus82




----------



## Slate23

3


----------



## kubes

1


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## srd1

1


----------



## BigBob

1


----------



## Iceman74

2


----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## kubes

2


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## Daniel11

1


----------



## MightyJohn

1


----------



## kubes

3


----------



## BigBob

3


----------



## Thunder46

3


----------



## kubes

4


----------



## BigBob

4 Whats up Fella's


----------



## kubes

5 good morning Bob!


----------



## BigBob

5


----------



## MightyJohn

2


----------



## Iceman74

3


----------



## Slate23

4


----------



## Ironbuilt

AM did it again!  Ron paul thread deleted cause he's a dick lol 

No actually we dont do politic / religion debates .
We pump iron..  Have a good sunday . Santas watching ..


----------



## Daniel11

2


----------



## zman12

1


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## Thunder46

4


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## srd1

3


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## drpepper2124

1


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## zman12

2


----------



## drpepper2124

2


----------



## Daniel11

3


----------



## Magnus82




----------



## Daniel11

4


----------



## Iceman74

4


----------



## DaveWallerCB

1


----------



## BIG D

7


----------



## Daniel11

5


----------



## Nattydread

2


----------



## DaveWallerCB

2


----------



## Phoe2006

4


----------



## sh00t

1


----------



## Iceman74

5


----------



## Phoe2006

5


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## amateurmale

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Ironbuilt

Shaddup AM. .. what about haneka?


----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## sh00t

2


----------



## d2r2ddd

3


----------



## zman12

3


----------



## d2r2ddd

4


----------



## Ironbuilt

D2 that is some dirty sexy rice bowls that look chopstik friendly.


----------



## sh00t

3


----------



## Jhezel

1


----------



## sh00t

4


----------



## d2r2ddd

5

IB for u  ..... she wanna squeeze yr rod btween those cleav ...


----------



## MightyJohn

3


----------



## zman12

4


----------



## sh00t

5


----------



## amateurmale

hump day


----------



## DaveWallerCB

2


----------



## Iceman74

1


----------



## Slate23

1


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## sh00t

1


----------



## Ironbuilt

Merry Christmas you meat heads..


----------



## Slate23

2


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## Ironbuilt

Geezeeee.. u guys go to bed.  ↑↑… I just won on this post.


----------



## Slate23

Merry Christmas IB! When should I be expecting my present?


----------



## Phoe2006

1
.


----------



## BigBob

HoHoHo


----------



## Daniel11

1 can't sleep FML


----------



## srd1

One


----------



## kubes

1


----------



## LastChance

1


----------



## kubes

2


----------



## LastChance

2


----------



## kubes

3


----------



## LastChance

3


----------



## kubes

4


----------



## Iceman74

2


----------



## BIG D

1


----------



## LastChance

4


----------



## kubes

5


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## LastChance

5


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## Iceman74

3


----------



## Daniel11

2


----------



## chrisr116

3


----------



## DaveWallerCB

1


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## DaveWallerCB

2


----------



## BIG D

7


----------



## DaveWallerCB

3


----------



## Ironbuilt

Jolly old Saint Nick said I won today ..


----------



## zman12

1


----------



## Slate23

4


----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## Daniel11

3.


----------



## srd1

2


----------



## amateurmale

Ib


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## DaveWallerCB

4


----------



## Iceman74

4


----------



## swolesearcher

1


----------



## Daniel11

4


----------



## Nattydread

Two


----------



## BigBob

:love1::love1:


----------



## swolesearcher

2


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## srd1

3


----------



## BigBob

3


----------



## Thunder46

3


----------



## Flex2019

1


----------



## swolesearcher

3


----------



## srd1

4


----------



## swolesearcher

4


----------



## BIG D

1


----------



## Slate23

5


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## srd1

5


----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## d2r2ddd

3


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## zman12

2


----------



## MightyJohn

1


----------



## sh00t

2


----------



## MightyJohn

2


----------



## zman12

3


----------



## sh00t

3


----------



## amateurmale

Foe


----------



## MightyJohn

3


----------



## chrisr116

5


----------



## Iceman74

5


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## sh00t

4


----------



## DaveWallerCB

5


----------



## sh00t

5


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## sh00t

1


----------



## Iceman74

1


----------



## drpepper2124

1


----------



## srd1

1


----------



## Ironbuilt

I hit a yetty after I hit the pipe . Shit happens.


----------



## sh00t

2


----------



## Slate23

1


----------



## kubes

1


----------



## sh00t

3


----------



## kubes

2


----------



## BigBob

1


----------



## kubes

3


----------



## Iceman74

2


----------



## kubes

4


----------



## sh00t

4


----------



## kubes

5


----------



## sh00t

5


----------



## Iceman74

3


----------



## Slate23

2


----------



## formula1069

1


----------



## Flex2019

1


----------



## swolesearcher

1


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## BIG D

7


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## LastChance

1


----------



## swolesearcher

2


----------



## LastChance

2


----------



## chrisr116

3


----------



## Daniel11

1


----------



## amateurmale

Christmas Eve post.


----------



## LastChance

3


----------



## chrisr116

4


----------



## Slate23

3


----------



## LastChance

4


----------



## chrisr116

5


----------



## swolesearcher

3


----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## zman12

1


----------



## DaveWallerCB

1


----------



## Thunder46

3


----------



## srd1

2


----------



## BigBob

2


----------



## Magnus82

1


----------



## Iceman74

4


----------



## LastChance

5


----------



## swolesearcher

4


----------



## BIG D

7


----------



## formula1069

2


----------



## Jhezel

1


----------



## Slate23

Ahh


----------



## srd1

3


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## Nattydread

1


----------



## MightyJohn

1


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## Jhezel

1


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## swolesearcher

5


----------



## srd1

4


----------



## DaveWallerCB

2


----------



## Daniel11

2


----------



## Ironbuilt

24


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## Elvia1023




----------



## zman12

2


----------



## Nattydread

2


----------



## zman12

3


----------



## Fitnik13

Whoa


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## zman12

4


----------



## Slate23

5


----------



## Iceman74

5


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## Daniel11

3


----------



## Iceman74

1


----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## Ironbuilt

Fitnik13 said:


> Whoa



BACK OFF..LOL.   HOWS RUSSELL.. ? He's the new man guys ..


----------



## Iceman74

2


----------



## amateurmale

Bam


----------



## BIG D

7


----------



## Iceman74

3


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## Daniel11

4


----------



## Ironbuilt

Santa came and raped my stuffed horse..


----------



## Daniel11

5.  IB - you up this late dressing up as Santa? Or just can't sleep like me?


----------



## Slate23

Merry Christmas everyone! I would love a little Tren under my tree this year Santa. Hint hint...


----------



## swolesearcher

Merry Christmas Anasci!


----------



## srd1

1


----------



## BigBob

Merry Christmas Everyone.


----------



## kubes

BigBob said:


> Merry Christmas Everyone.



1 Merry Christmas everyone!!!!


----------



## Slate23

Ho ho ho


----------



## kubes

2


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## kubes

3


----------



## Iceman74

4


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## kubes

4


----------



## LastChance

1


----------



## Daniel11

1. Have a merry swole Xmas filled with high protein and excessive carbs.


----------



## LastChance

2


----------



## BigBob

3


----------



## Thunder46

3


----------



## LastChance

3


----------



## kubes

5


----------



## Daniel11

2.


----------



## Thunder46

4


----------



## LastChance

4


----------



## Daniel11

3.  Wife's preggo again.  Merry Xmas!!!


----------



## MightyJohn

1


----------



## Daniel11

4


----------



## Ironbuilt

Daniel11 said:


> 3.  Wife's preggo again.  Merry Xmas!!!



Now we know why u can't sleep..  Awesome brother..
Merry Christmas to all you guys and girls..


----------



## srd1

3


----------



## Nattydread

Uno. Merry Xmas brothers!


----------



## LastChance

5


----------



## DaveWallerCB

1


----------



## BIG D

merry xmas!


----------



## Nattydread

2


----------



## Fitnik13

*Meet Russell!! 9 week old Doberman*

Merry Xmas


----------



## amateurmale

Mc


----------



## srd1

4


----------



## sh00t

1


----------



## Jhezel

1


----------



## sh00t

2


----------



## swolesearcher

ho ho ho  santa is here!!


----------



## srd1

5


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## BigBob

4


----------



## chrisr116

3


----------



## swolesearcher

3


----------



## chrisr116

4


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## BIG D

Full


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## Jhezel

4


----------



## MightyJohn

2


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## zman12

1


----------



## Daniel11

5


----------



## amateurmale

Bean


----------



## Slate23

3


----------



## BIG D

1


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## zman12

2


----------



## MightyJohn

3


----------



## zman12

3


----------



## d2r2ddd

3


----------



## Iceman74

5


----------



## Slate23

4


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## sh00t

3


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## drpepper2124

1


----------



## Ironbuilt

Fitnik13 said:


> Merry Xmas



Whatever....


----------



## Slate23

5


----------



## Iceman74

1


----------



## Ironbuilt

Lol hey slate and iceman  howz it going
...again.


----------



## BigBob

Morning alrea?!


----------



## srd1

1


----------



## BigBob

2


----------



## kubes

Good morning Bob 1


----------



## LastChance

1


----------



## Iceman74

*2*



Ironbuilt said:


> Lol hey slate and iceman  howz it going
> ...again.



Good morning!


----------



## LastChance

2


----------



## BIG D

1


----------



## kubes

2


----------



## LastChance

3


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## LastChance

4


----------



## kubes

3


----------



## LastChance

5


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## kubes

4


----------



## Flex2019

1


----------



## kubes

5


----------



## Daniel11

1


----------



## formula1069

1


----------



## Daniel11

2


----------



## Gj

1


----------



## Slate23

1


----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## srd1

2


----------



## Ironbuilt

Stay off the contest Fitnik.. go have Russel leash you up for a walk...  ..


----------



## srd1

3


----------



## Iceman74

3


----------



## Jhezel

1


----------



## BIG D

7


----------



## srd1

4


----------



## Thunder46

3


----------



## BigBob

Ironbuilt said:


> Stay off the contest Fitnik.. go have Russel leash you up for a walk...  ..



Lovers Quarrel??


----------



## Slate23

2


----------



## Daniel11

3


----------



## DaveWallerCB

1


----------



## srd1

5


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## zman12

1


----------



## xmen1234

1


----------



## Daniel11

4


----------



## BigBob

5


----------



## Ironbuilt

Fitnik13 on a quad equals disaster..why???  .... oh..... riding in her beats headphones cause why hear if another one is coming... duh..lol.


----------



## Daniel11

5


----------



## Thunder46

4


----------



## Iceman74

4


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## Jhezel

1


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## Ironbuilt

Still eating crap. ..


----------



## amateurmale

&#55357;&#56844;&#55357;&#56844;&#55357;&#56857;&#55357;&#56857;&#55357;&#56861;&#55357;&#56861;&#55357;&#56862;&#55357;&#56844;&#55357;&#56852;&#55357;&#56855;&#55357;&#56459;&#55357;&#56419;&#55357;&#56421;&#55357;&#56478;


----------



## sh00t

1


----------



## d2r2ddd

3


----------



## MightyJohn

1


----------



## BIG D

Hi


----------



## zman12

2


----------



## MightyJohn

2


----------



## Nattydread

2


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## Iceman74

5


----------



## sh00t

2


----------



## MightyJohn

3


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## MightyJohn

4


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## zman12

3


----------



## DaveWallerCB

2


----------



## Slate23

Yup


----------



## MightyJohn

5


----------



## Slate23

Yessir


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## Slate23

Hey IB. How was your Christmas?


----------



## sh00t

3


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## sh00t

4


----------



## drpepper2124

1


----------



## Ironbuilt

Slate23 said:


> Hey IB. How was your Christmas?



Oh man brutha I am driving back over a couple mountain passes Friday Slate and it cold up north lol.  
Was great though, got my moms chores done for cookies and pie pay and wish I had brought some clen..  lol. How was you and the family's holiday and this was s first christmas for your baby right... thats cool..


----------



## Iceman74

1


----------



## Ironbuilt

Back off iceman ..I got this won.


----------



## srd1

1


----------



## kubes

1


----------



## LastChance

1


----------



## Iceman74

*2*



Ironbuilt said:


> Back off iceman ..I got this won.



lol... you never know


----------



## LastChance

2


----------



## kubes

2


----------



## LastChance

3


----------



## kubes

3


----------



## Iceman74

3


----------



## kubes

4


----------



## Iceman74

4


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## BIG D

1


----------



## kubes

5


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## srd1

2


----------



## LastChance

4


----------



## d2r2ddd

4


----------



## zman12

1


----------



## swolesearcher

1


----------



## d2r2ddd

5


----------



## LastChance

5


----------



## zman12

2


----------



## swolesearcher

2


----------



## DaveWallerCB

1


----------



## Ironbuilt

Mofo good post number 2121.. too bad u lost already cujo..


----------



## Jhezel

1


----------



## DaveWallerCB

2


----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## amateurmale

Bean


----------



## Daniel11

1.


----------



## BigBob

1 Baby


----------



## Slate23

1


----------



## srd1

3


----------



## Daniel11

2


----------



## Thunder46

3


----------



## Daniel11

3


----------



## Slate23

2


----------



## BigBob

2 times


----------



## Slate23

3


----------



## srd1

4


----------



## DaveWallerCB

3


----------



## srd1

5


----------



## BigBob

triple play


----------



## Daniel11

4


----------



## Slate23

4


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## DaveWallerCB

4


----------



## BIG D

8


----------



## zman12

3


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## zman12

4


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## Iceman74

5


----------



## zman12

5


----------



## DaveWallerCB

5


----------



## Daniel11

5


----------



## Thunder46

4


----------



## sh00t

3


----------



## Slate23

5


----------



## Nattydread

Two


----------



## TheGift

1


----------



## Iceman74

1


----------



## TheGift

2


----------



## Slate23

1


----------



## TheGift

3


----------



## Slate23

2


----------



## Ironbuilt

Dads home...Anyone get some cool present  you didn't expect..I got juice. Yee haww. !


----------



## sh00t

Sheeeeit


----------



## Ironbuilt

Saw bighorn almost on my hood of my Tacoma in the fog in the highway.   I wanted veal but no such luck magnus. Baaad luck


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## Ironbuilt

Night number wins a lot natty. Don't tell..
39°…yuk


----------



## jacked391

Ironbuilt said:


> Dads home...Anyone get some cool present  you didn't expect..I got juice. Yee haww. !



Shit good xmas bro lighting fast sent a present(thanks bros)!! Ol lady got me a box of self def 45 an a reciept to go pick up mynew glock 30s yeah boy happy camper.


----------



## Ironbuilt

There goes the neighbor hood jacked... !  Least she's not buying you anymore spandex onezees ..


----------



## TheGift

4


----------



## jacked391

Ironbuilt said:


> There goes the neighbor hood jacked... !  Least she's not buying you anymore spandex onezees ..



Lmfao neighbors didn't enjoy the onezees cause i couldn't keep my nugs in lol


----------



## Phoe2006

1


----------



## BigBob

jacked391 said:


> Lmfao neighbors didn't enjoy the onezees cause i couldn't keep my nugs in lol



LOL what a sight!


----------



## Slate23

3


----------



## srd1

One


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## swolesearcher

1


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## kubes

1


----------



## Phoe2006

2


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## kubes

2


----------



## Iceman74

*2*


----------



## kubes

3


----------



## zezazi

the kings back.

#2193.

BigBob, I'm feeling nice. once I will ill send you the peptides as long as I get some nudes


----------



## kubes

4


----------



## chrisr116

4


----------



## kubes

5


----------



## srd1

2


----------



## Daniel11

1.


----------



## BigBob

2 You guys are real freaks!


----------



## DaveWallerCB

1


----------



## BigBob

zezazi said:


> the kings back.
> 
> #2193.
> 
> BigBob, I'm feeling nice. once I will ill send you the peptides as long as I get some nudes



Ugg. that means i have to use my new man groomer on my back.


----------



## zezazi

BigBob said:


> Ugg. that means i have to use my new man groomer on my back.



.

2202. im out for now, gotta start packing for vegas. whoooo!!!


----------



## formula1069

One


----------



## Iceman74

3


----------



## Jhezel

711


----------



## Slate23

4


----------



## BIG D

Jhezel said:


> 711



Wawa is better


----------



## Elvia1023




----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## DaveWallerCB

2


----------



## BigBob

4


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## DaveWallerCB

3


----------



## zman12

1


----------



## TheGift

5


----------



## zman12

2


----------



## srd1

3


----------



## Daniel11

2


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## BIG D

2


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## Iceman74

4


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## jacked391

:naughty1:


----------



## Daniel11

3


----------



## ripped358

5


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## ripped358

ripped358 said:


> 5



8


----------



## srd1

4


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## srd1

5


----------



## Daniel11

4


----------



## BIG D

1


----------



## sh00t

Q


----------



## Nattydread

2


----------



## ripped358

3


----------



## Ironbuilt

Anyone seen fitnik13?  She's gone possum ..


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## Ironbuilt

Found her.. she's sleeping with Russell!


----------



## sh00t

2


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## Daniel11

5


----------



## sh00t

3


----------



## d2r2ddd

3


----------



## sh00t

4


----------



## Elvia1023




----------



## Ironbuilt

Nattydread said:


> 3



Cute kitchen. ..:naughty1:


----------



## sh00t

5


----------



## Slate23

5


----------



## ripped358

8


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## zman12

4


----------



## ripped358

5


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## Iceman74

1


----------



## Ironbuilt

She does nice patchwork quilts natty..  

Seahawks over Rams Sunday 24-17..believe it dont hate it....


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## Slate23

1


----------



## srd1

1


----------



## Iceman74

2


----------



## sh00t

1


----------



## kubes

1


----------



## sh00t

2


----------



## Iceman74

3


----------



## BigBob

1


----------



## sh00t

3


----------



## BigBob

2


----------



## kubes

2 good morning Bob


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## kubes

3


----------



## Iceman74

4


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## kubes

4


----------



## Gj

1


----------



## kubes

5


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## Slate23

2


----------



## chrisr116

3


----------



## Ironbuilt

Im sorry your cat named Felix died mofo..  
He was cool.....


----------



## Daniel11

1


----------



## chrisr116

4


----------



## sh00t

4


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## sh00t

5


----------



## Iceman74

5


----------



## Slate23

Three


----------



## srd1

2


----------



## zman12

1


----------



## chrisr116

5


----------



## zman12

2


----------



## Slate23

4


----------



## Jhezel

1


----------



## The Grim Repper

1 feeling lucky!!


----------



## Nattydread

Two


----------



## ripped358

8


----------



## Ironbuilt

For me?  )


----------



## Flex2019

1


----------



## The Grim Repper

2


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## BIG D

7


----------



## srd1

3


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## Ironbuilt

SEAHAWKS ARE KICKIN RAMMS ASS!     Bring it ..


----------



## The Grim Repper

3


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## jacked391

Nuttafinga


----------



## Daniel11

2


----------



## Phoe2006

1


----------



## vikingquest

2


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## Daniel11

3


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## zman12

2


----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## Phoe2006

2


----------



## d2r2ddd

3


----------



## Slate23

5


----------



## Phoe2006

3


----------



## Daniel11

4


----------



## zman12

3


----------



## d2r2ddd

4


----------



## zman12

4


----------



## The Grim Repper

4


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## gobot

Wow no winner yet?  That would be a sweet score.


----------



## zman12

5


----------



## d2r2ddd

5


----------



## Jhezel

1


----------



## Elvia1023




----------



## The Grim Repper

1.  New day's here!


----------



## Slate23

1


----------



## gobot

1


----------



## Slate23

2


----------



## Iceman74

1


----------



## Slate23

3. Hey Iceman. How's it going brother?


----------



## The Grim Repper

2.


----------



## ripped358

8


----------



## Iceman74

*2*



Slate23 said:


> 3. Hey Iceman. How's it going brother?



Not too bad. How's everything with you?


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## Phoe2006

1 velociraptors


----------



## Slate23

That's hilarious ^^^^^


----------



## sh00t

1


----------



## Iceman74

3


----------



## Ironbuilt

gobot said:


> Wow no winner yet?  That would be a sweet score.



Its not January 2.. patience for gosh sakes!

Hunt for my family is on.. 
DEAD BIGFOOT: A True Story - official site: DEAD BIGFOOT's Justin Smeja & Ro Sahebi Join Cast oF SPIKE TV's $10 Million Bigfoot Bounty (video)


----------



## srd1

1


----------



## kubes

1


----------



## Slate23

5


----------



## kubes

2


----------



## ripped358

3


----------



## kubes

3


----------



## LastChance

1


----------



## kubes

4


----------



## Iceman74

4


----------



## LastChance

2


----------



## Phoe2006

2


----------



## LastChance

3


----------



## zman12

1


----------



## LastChance

4


----------



## zman12

2


----------



## LastChance

5


----------



## BIG D

1


----------



## ripped358

8


----------



## kubes

5


----------



## sh00t

2


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## Iceman74

*5*


----------



## The Grim Repper

3


----------



## sh00t

3


----------



## Phoe2006

3


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## MightyJohn

1


----------



## DaveWallerCB

1


----------



## gobot

3


----------



## Ironbuilt

I got a Scrub Daddy for my arse..


----------



## gobot

4


----------



## DaveWallerCB

2


----------



## zman12

3


----------



## Phoe2006

4


----------



## gobot

5


----------



## chrisr116

3


----------



## ripped358

3


----------



## amateurmale

Foggy


----------



## BigBob

Got to be in it to win it


----------



## BIG D

1


----------



## sh00t

3


----------



## Magnus82

If I win this I'm paying it forward.


----------



## ripped358

I feel unlucky,lol


----------



## DaveWallerCB

2


----------



## Fitnik13

*Building*

​:banghead:


----------



## srd1

2


----------



## TheGift

uno


----------



## Fitnik13

3


----------



## TheGift

2


----------



## Fitnik13

Can't stop won't stop


----------



## DaveWallerCB

3


----------



## Fitnik13

Keep pushing


----------



## chrisr116

4


----------



## ripped358

Cinco


----------



## BigBob

2


----------



## The Grim Repper

4


----------



## Phoe2006

4


----------



## BigBob

3


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## BigBob

4


----------



## srd1

3


----------



## The Grim Repper

5


----------



## srd1

4


----------



## Nattydread

2


----------



## sh00t

5


----------



## BigBob

555555


----------



## ripped358

8


----------



## Magnus82

2


----------



## Daniel11

Hey.  It's my birthday.  Meh!


----------



## srd1

5


----------



## ripped358

358


----------



## Ironbuilt

Happy birthday Daniel!!  U r old. .


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## Daniel11

No one does shit on my birthday.  
Everyone is like "sorry I am going out tomorrow night for New Years ever" or everyone is too burned out from Xmas and broke.  

But this year I'm gonna win this bish!


----------



## drpepper2124

1


----------



## MightyJohn

bang


----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## MightyJohn

boom


----------



## zman12

4


----------



## d2r2ddd

3


----------



## zman12

5


----------



## MightyJohn

4


----------



## Phoe2006

Daniel11 said:


> No one does shit on my birthday.
> Everyone is like "sorry I am going out tomorrow night for New Years ever" or everyone is too burned out from Xmas and broke.
> 
> But this year I'm gonna win this bish!



Don't get ur hopes up to soon lol

5

Happy bday she's my all time favorite


----------



## MightyJohn

5


----------



## Daniel11

3.


----------



## d2r2ddd

4


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## Daniel11

4


----------



## d2r2ddd

5


----------



## Jhezel

1


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## Iceman74

1


----------



## The Grim Repper

1


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## Slate23

1


----------



## Iceman74

2


----------



## Slate23

Two


----------



## Ironbuilt

LOL.. HAPPY NEW YEAR SLATE AND ICEMAN. MIDNIGHT CREW HERE.

MOFO WHERE ARE YOU BRUTHA?  You will have new years before us so make sure u slam a whey shake at midnight..ib


----------



## Iceman74

*3*



Ironbuilt said:


> LOL.. HAPPY NEW YEAR SLATE AND ICEMAN. MIDNIGHT CREW HERE.
> 
> MOFO WHERE ARE YOU BRUTHA?  You will have new years before us so make sure u slam a whey shake at midnight..ib



Happy New Year to you too, IB!!!


----------



## jacked391

Zing


----------



## BigBob

Uno


----------



## ripped358

Talking about birthdays I have the worst one possible ,
9/11/
not saying how old I am.


----------



## Slate23

3


----------



## kubes

1


----------



## srd1

1


----------



## kubes

2


----------



## psych

first


----------



## kubes

3


----------



## psych

2


----------



## kubes

4


----------



## psych

3


----------



## kubes

5


----------



## psych

4


----------



## Slate23

4


----------



## BigBob

2x


----------



## zman12

1


----------



## ripped358

16


----------



## Slate23

Have a great New Years everyone. And good luck on the contest


----------



## Iceman74

4


----------



## Flex2019

1


----------



## BigBob

3


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## TheGift

1


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## psych

5
No tits sry, but it's funny...


----------



## TheGift

2






happpy new year ya fucks


----------



## DaveWallerCB

1


----------



## Ironbuilt

What's up people!!!  New Year is happening so New Gear a popping .. Start your New Year off right with a 2014mg cyp shot..


----------



## TheGift

3


----------



## BIG D

Happy new year!


----------



## DaveWallerCB

2


----------



## zman12

2


----------



## ripped358

17


----------



## zman12

3


----------



## TheGift

4


----------



## Flex2019

2


----------



## chrisr116

3


----------



## TheGift

5

good luck everyone and happy new year


----------



## Daniel11

1.  Well all I got on my birthday is a nasty cold.   Not even a birthday fuck was given!!!

Ending the year on a high note!


----------



## The Grim Repper

2


----------



## BIG D

7


----------



## Jhezel

I hope I am lucky and win. It would sure be nice!


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## snoopy

#1


----------



## chrisr116

4


----------



## Daniel11

2


----------



## chrisr116

5


----------



## ripped358

358


----------



## Ironbuilt

HAPPY NEW GEAR!! 

Been a great contest thanks to great sponsors so best of luck to all..!!
:action-smiley-030::headbang::sport-smiley-003:


----------



## The Grim Repper

3 yeah baby!


----------



## LastChance

1


----------



## zman12

1


----------



## LastChance

2


----------



## Nattydread

2


----------



## Iceman74

5


----------



## zman12

5


----------



## The Grim Repper

4


----------



## Jhezel

1


----------



## The Grim Repper

5


----------



## Magnus82

Happy new years fellas!


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## Daniel11

8:30 on NYE and I'm in bed ready for the new year.


----------



## ripped358

5


----------



## Iceman74

*1*

Happy New Year, everybody!!!


----------



## Nattydread

4 happy new to all the east coasters


----------



## Magnus82

Almost here!


----------



## Ironbuilt

Saw u on Sturgis Raw TV. Lol. .. yeah u know...


----------



## ripped358

Who won?


----------



## amateurmale

Yg6g6f6f


----------



## Ironbuilt

Don't be dumb...contest isn't just on east coast..check your watch and time zone chart.. 

Am ..happy new year homey..


----------



## Iceman74

Ironbuilt said:


> Don't be dumb...contest isn't just on east coast..check your watch and time zone chart..
> 
> Am ..happy new year homey..



Do you mean that the Earths' axis doesn't rotate on [email protected]'s ass? There is life beyond EST? Don't let them know... you'll be shot for treason or held indefinitely.


----------



## Nattydread

5.
Good luck fellas.


----------



## Phoe2006

I need this one fuckers sorry I am the winner


----------



## Iceman74

3


----------



## psych

1


----------



## Ironbuilt

Nice try psych.  Fukn cheater.  U ain't my neighbor...


----------



## psych

2? can't use westcoast time?


----------



## Ironbuilt

Yeah..lol I'm using Hawaiian time so 2am
Shhhhhh.


----------



## Magnus82

Ironbuilt said:


> Saw u on Sturgis Raw TV. Lol. .. yeah u know...



It was my "IRONBUILT" tattoo that gave me away wasn't it.?


----------



## Ironbuilt

Isn't smooth up in ya playing or did record fail..lol. 

****************************************************
OK. Contest is over unless u live in Hawaii..
In other words see you on a hopeful next one ! 
Now be patient ,don't ask who won.. Admin will advise asap..
Thanks ib 2014 baby!!!


----------



## Magnus82

Ironbuilt said:


> Isn't smooth up in ya playing or did record fail..lol.
> 
> ****************************************************
> OK. Contest is over unless u live in Hawaii..
> In other words see you on a hopeful next one !
> Now be patient ,don't ask who won.. Admin will advise asap..
> Thanks ib 2014 baby!!!



Lol,  it played alright, TWICE!  Anasci is my after party.


----------



## Ironbuilt

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA....  

Cool down 

Miss Exxxotica | Bikini Contest | Miami Beach | - YouTube


----------



## AnaSCI

I will post up the winner in a little while, once I have some time.


----------



## Magnus82

If I win I'm paying it forward to the very next post after mine.  Good luck fellas!


----------



## srd1

Me


----------



## srd1

Did I win magnus? Lol I hit a 1000 bucks on a 20 dollar scratcher last year and I seriously think thats the only thing Ive ever won in my entire life. If I ever actually win one of these contests ill prob have to name a benefactor before hand cause id have a heart attack lol


----------



## Slate23

Good luck everyone. And thank you Anasci and the sponsors for a great contest.


----------



## Big-John

It would be awesome to win this and a big plus on my bad luck I have had here lately.


----------



## Iceman74

A big thank you to the forum, sponsors and all participants. It all made for an entertaining contest.


----------



## ripped358

Happy new year and good luck everyone


----------



## Nattydread

One more for good measure.


----------



## ripped358

Nattydread said:


> One more for good measure.



That's a nice arss


----------



## AnaSCI

*DECEMBER CONTEST WINNER​*
*Flex2019 with # 1530​*
*DECEMBER CONTEST PRIZE(S)​*
*$200 FREE ORDER FROM ASHOP!!

12 VIAL COMPLETE CYCLE FROM LIGHTNING FAST ANABOLICS!!

2 MELANOTAN II & 4 GHRP-6 FROM PUREPEP.COM!!​*
*CONGRATULATIONS Flex2019​*
*Private message me for details on how to claim your prize(s)!!​​*
Disclaimer: Please be sure to check the laws in your respected country before entering contests. AnaSCI.org, it's staff and/or it's sponsors will not be held liable for any wrong doings that you partake in. All AnaSCI Sponsors are operating in countries where it is legal to partake in the businesses that they do.


----------



## Magnus82

Congrats Flex!   I am sure you will put it to good use!


----------



## Nattydread

Congrats flex!


----------



## The Grim Repper

Awesome, congrats Flex!


----------



## powders101

Good job Flex!


----------



## Iceman74

Congratulations, Flex!!!


----------



## Ironbuilt

BigD and slate had flex in their sites as Mofo was right behind 
Congrats Flex.. Lucky duck!


----------



## BigBob

Congrats Flex!


----------



## kubes

Congrats flex


----------



## Thunder46

Congrats!!


----------



## Flex2019

Holy crap I can't believe it! Thank you!!!


----------



## Big-John

Congrats Felx!


----------



## Elvia1023

Congrats Flex


----------



## chrisr116

Congrats brother, I was wondering how long it was gonna take you to take a contest prize here...


----------



## MightyJohn

Congrats Flex


----------



## xmen1234

That's the 2nd time I was 3 post early from winning.  FML!  

Congrats Flex!


----------

